# Great stockpots for cheese making heads up !



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I was tooling around with DH the other day in Harbor Freight tools and came across these on sale...

http://www.harborfreight.com/stainless-steel-4-piece-stock-pot-set-94829.html

I bought the last set that was on the shelf and I am so pleased with them.
For making stock they are not really very good...just waaay too thin, but for cheese making they are fantastic. Stainless steel,thin so it's easier to control temperatures and also makes them lighter and easy to move when full of milk.


----------

